# 316/317 wire



## Mike (28/9/15)

Looking for some stainless to play with temp control stuff.

Anyone got some available? Preferably Gauteng!


----------



## Andre (28/9/15)

Not in Gauteng, but only place I have seen it (good shipping rates): http://www.complexchaos.com/collections/wire/products/stainless-steel-316l-wire

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (28/9/15)

We also have some:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections...-stainless-steel-316l-wire?variant=7804933123

Pretoria,Centurion.


----------

